# Lighyweight AGM batteries



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been researching various battery options in the AGM types and find that they have some different charging requirements; ranging from less than one to 2.5 amps as a charge rate. Does anyone know the charge rate of the 2.5L alternator? My understanding is that overcharging is cause for premature battery failure.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not sure of the charge rate of the alternator but you are correct overcharging can cause some issues. 

However a believe the alternator will automatically throttle its self when the battery is full. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

How many Vortxers have installed lightweight AGMs and have there been any problems? thanks


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was thinkin about getting one but after lookin into it abit, I noticed that the battery would only last a year, maybe less. For the price and just the fact that Id have to change out the battery that much, Im thinkin its not really worth the trouble. Not sure about the charging power of the alternator tho.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive been reading a lot of other auto posts, it seems some are lasting at least as long as the lower end of the manufacturers 3 to 5 year replacement recommendation. I also just found a lithium ion battery for under $200, same output as the typical 15 pound AGM, 12v, 18ah and 270cca, works with any alternator and weighs 2 pounds. since I don't have a any heavy draws of power ( hi wattage audio ) it might work well. I will be purchasing one soon and see how it handles the Maine winter. It is recommended for above 0 temps, I might have to put a heater under it for the below zero days. or put a block heater on as I had when living in Minnesota.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I had looked into braile batteries myself and alot of the reviews said that they only lasted a year. Havent looked into the AGM ones, let me know how it works out cause Im still interested. If those last longer it would be more worthwhile to me, not to mention some hefty weight reduction up front. What site did you find them on so I can check em out?


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

the site is batterystuff.com


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

had this one in for about a month. Daily temps have ranged from -15 to +35. Starts like a champ either way.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

if I go the AGM route, I'd go with an equivalent Eastern Penn 
battery. like Big Crank or Deka, same battery less than 1/2 the price 
another very inexpensive AGM battery is Universal, or PowerSonic, they are all the same size, weight, but show different specs for 
ah and cca. 
I'm going to order the lithium ion battery shortly; 270CCA and 18Ah all at 2 pounds and 5x4x3 inches. and $184 shipped.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

You sure that battery is gonna work on a car engine tho? 274 cca really isnt alot at all, especially if its actually is cold out I think itd be hard to start. The stock battery has aroud 500 to 600 cca off the top of my head. I dont know much about batteries tho so Im just wondering, it is a motorcycle battery and all. Id think at the very least youd need like 400 cca but idk. Let me know how it works out and I might be taking this same route. :thumbup: for tryin this out.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, for cold weather, I would do at least 400CCA which is why I went with the 15lb.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

ENRGZR said:


> had this one in for about a month. Daily temps have ranged from -15 to +35. Starts like a champ either way.


 The way the coilpacks stick up with the valve cover doesnt look right to me. But who am i to talk, your boost and im not


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

The specs the battery sellers give are all over the place, when batteries are clearly the same, the reserve capacity and cranking amps are all over the place. some use 0, some use 32 degrees, others cite "instantaneous power" of so many amps. that means milliseconds, not a 5 second value or a 15 second value. so there is no real comparison among batteries of the same size and construction. I saw one that claimed 850 cca, for an 11 pound battery! how is that possible? what could that measurement possibly be? All of these small AGM batteries are "power sports" batteries for the most part, motorcycle, atv, etc, or track/racing batteries for one trip down the pavement. 
Anyway, I'm going to give it a try, I've got backup if needed. Nothing ventured...nothing gained, right?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I say go for it man. Dont got anything to lose really, if it doesnt work well with the engine then you just swap it back out.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree! It will actually fit on top of the fuse box next to the oem battery. I'll keep it posted.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Dantoweed60 said:


> I agree! It will actually fit on top of the fuse box next to the oem battery. I'll keep it posted.


not sure it will fit there, unless you plan on running without a hood.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

right, i measured and it won't fit there. actually, i think i will heed advice about the cca and get two smaller units of 210 cca and run in parallel, that way i'll achieve 420 cca with 28 ah of reserve and the 2 will weigh in at 3.2 pounds total and together measure 4.5" wide x 3.5" tall x 4.5" deep. pretty small package $270 shipped for both. not bad for lithium ion technology! good advice, thanks


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

this interesting info from the manufacturer...
"Current alone won't start anything. It is the current multiplied by voltage that does the work (watts). In reality, this means that you can multiply the LFX CCA rating by 1.5x to compare to a Lead Acid battery CCA. For example, our 270A CCA LFX18 series provides about the same cranking voltage as a 405A-CCA-rated lead acid battery from a quality lead-acid maker"


----------

